# anda que no



## Geona

Hola!

Me gustaría saber si la expresión "anda que no" tiene uso fuera de España.

No digo com parte de otra oración, sino por sí solo como señal de acuerdo:

-Uf, este problema se hace más grande cada día.
-Anda que no.


----------



## Cenzontle

Does it mean "I strongly disagree"?


----------



## Agró

Quite the opposite.
It means “certainly/of course”.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

It is an slang expression, often used by youths.

It is said in an emphatic tone, that has an ironic sense, in that it means the opposite it seems to say. It is an emphatic agreement, meaning "I strongly agree".

Others are;

- ¡Desde luego!
- ¡Apuesta!
- ¡Tienes (toda la) razón!
- ¡Seguro!
- ¡Como hay Dios!  (vul)
- ¡No te jode...?  (vul)


It translates, in English, to;

- Indeed!
- You bet!
- Rather...!
- I say...!
- I would say / think...!
- So true...!


PS - ¡Anda que no...!
This expression is emphatic. So, the title of the thread should be in exclamation marks...

Otherwise, it doesn't have the same sense.


----------



## Nicomon

I found what follows before reading Cerros' excellent post, but I'll add it anyway. 

On  *this page**,  *the expression is translated as :
- _Hell yes /yeah!
- You'd better believe it!_

I think that in the  OP'S context, we could also say :  _Sure thing!  _ (please correct if I'm wrong)


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Nicomon said:


> - _Hell yes /yeah!
> - You'd better believe it!_



Hell, yeah! 👍  
(that's the one!)

- Right on!
- So right...!
- Right! / Sure!


----------



## Nicomon

Thanks for the confirmation, Cerros.    
I changed the link in my previous post.


----------



## traviessso

¡Todos aquí quieren dejarme en suspenso! La pregunta original es, _¿Tiene esta frase uso fuera de España?_ ¡Apenas puedo esperar la respuesta!


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

traviessso said:


> La pregunta original es, _¿Tiene esta frase uso fuera de España?_ ¡*Estoy deseando saber* la respuesta!



Tienes que esperar a ver lo que dicen los hablantes de América...

Hasta aquí quedó señalado su significado en España, y su traducción al inglés.

Para su uso fuera de España, espera por el aporte de los otros foreros.

... Aunque sospecho que no se usa, porque la he buscado en varios diccionarios de americanismos, y no sale.


----------



## Geona

Como antiguo residente de España me encantan los varios usos de "anda", jeje. Anda que tú... ¡Anda ya! ... Anda, no seas pesao ...

Pero sí, quiero saber si este uso en concreto llegó a cruzar el Atlántico...


----------



## Ferrol

Agró said:


> Quite the opposite.
> It means “certainly/of course”.



Además de las muchas opciones válidas ofrecidas
Not half!
​​


----------



## gato radioso

Cenzontle said:


> Does it mean "I strongly disagree"?


No, it's something like:
"Of course it is"
With a little nuance of incredulity or annoyance towards someone's previous remark.


----------



## Amapolas

I've never used it or heard it used. If I'd just read it I'd have understood it like Cenzontle did above. Perhaps in context, or if uttered, guided by the intonation, I might've got it. 

Cerros, may I ask?:





Cerros de Úbeda said:


> - ¡Como hay Dios! (vul)


Why (vul)? By the way, we'd say "como que hay Dios" on these shores.


----------



## Rodal

traviessso said:


> ¡Todos aquí quieren dejarme en suspenso! La pregunta original es, _¿Tiene esta frase uso fuera de España?_ ¡Apenas puedo esperar la respuesta!



Hasta donde yo sé, esta expresión no se usa en Chile. Al principio pensé que era lo mismo que: ¡claro que no! (negación), sin embargo
luego de leer algunos comentarios de su significado en España veo que significa lo contrario: ¡desde luego!, ¡seguro!, ¡tienes toda la razón!.

La única frase parecida a esta en Chile que se usa como una afirmación es *¡qué no!* sin el _anda_ y en tono medio sarcástico puede significar lo mismo que la frase en España: ¡seguro! ¡de acuerdo, ¡tienes toda la razón! pero depende mucho del contexto.


----------



## Ferrol

Rodal said:


> Hasta donde yo sé, esta frase no se usa en Chile. Al principio pensé que era lo mismo que: ¡claro que no! (negación), sin embargo
> luego de leer algunos comentarios de su significado en España veo que significa lo contrario: ¡desde luego!, ¡seguro!, ¡tienes toda la razón!.
> 
> La única frase parecida a esta en Chile que se usa como una afirmación es *¡qué no!* sin el _anda_ y significa lo mismo que la frase en España: ¡seguro! ¡de acuerdo, ¡tienes toda la razón!


Pues en España "¡que no!" no tiene el sentido que dices sino que es un "no" enfático , equivale a "¡te digo que no!" ' ¡ya te he dicho que no!"


----------



## gato radioso

¡Anda que no! o ¡No ni nada! son expresiones retóricas y muy idiomáticas. Aunque literalmente dan la impresión de ser negativas, en realidad afirman o reafirman lo que antes ha dicho alguien. Es decir, lo ratifican, confirman.


----------



## Rodal

En Chile, puede ser no, como puede ser _qué si no_ en un tono medio sarcástico pero afirmativo.

_Seguro se gasta el dinero en salir de copas 
~ ¡Qué si no!

Debo agregar el *si* para darme a entender.

Es la única expresión parecida en América que yo conozco y no estoy seguro de que sea exactamente lo mismo que "anda que no" en España.

Saludos.


----------



## Ferrol

Diríamos en ese contexto
¿En que, si no?


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Amapolas said:


> Why (vul)? By the way, we'd say "como que hay Dios" on these shores.



Yes, we use both. Also with "que".

Why vulgar? I don't know...

It sounds vulgar to me... My mother used to protest if I used it, you know....

I have argued this same point before - people telling me this is not vulgar, but informal... I don't know.

That "Dios", which is an emphasizer, functions as an interjection... To me, it sounds a bit, somewhat like a blasphemy.

Who knows...


----------



## Amapolas

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Yes, we use both. Also with "que".
> 
> Why vulgar? I don't know...
> 
> It sounds vulgar to me... My mother used to protest if I used it, you know....
> 
> I have argued this same point before - people telling me this is not vulgar, but informal... I don't know.
> 
> That "Dios", which is an emphasizer, functions as an interjection... To me, it sounds a bit, somewhat like a blasphemy.
> 
> Who knows...


Oh, I see. Quite in line with "no uses el nombre de Dios en vano". Gracias.


----------



## gengo

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> That "Dios", which is an emphasizer, functions as an interjection.



Really?  It sounds like an integral part of the phrase to me.  That is, saying "como (que) hay Dios" (like there is God) seems to me to be a way of saying "certainly" (well, at least for those who believe in a god).  Eliminating that word would make it nonsensical to me.

Am I completely misunderstanding the phrase?  (No sería la primera vez.)


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

gengo said:


> Really?  It sounds like an integral part of the phrase to me.  That is, saying "como (que) hay Dios" (*= as certain as God exists / there is a God*)



The "interjection" bit was actually about the whole phrase... Although it is that religious reference / denotation what gives it its "interjectory" colouring... Otherwise, what else would "Dios" be doing there...?

Which, by the way, is the same case as the OP phrase, "¡Anda que no!".

They are interjections, if ever there was one...


----------



## pachanga7

Nicomon said:


> I think that in the  OP'S context, we could also say :  _Sure thing!  _ (please correct if I'm wrong)


I only use “Sure thing!” when I’m agreeing to do something for somebody.


----------



## duvija

1) Anda que no! (Never heard it before today. Never in Uruguay. I don't believe I would know what it means.)

2) For Gengo: Como que hay Dios! = Is the Pope Catholic? (that's the idea. It means 'hell yeah!' as it was said.)


----------



## gengo

duvija said:


> 2) For Gengo: Como que hay Dios! = Is the Pope Catholic? (that's the idea. It means 'hell yeah!' as it was said.)



Yes, I understood that.  My post was only in response to Cerros' saying that "Dios" was just an emphasizer in the phrase.


----------



## Amapolas

Or the atheistic version, "como que no hay dios".


----------



## Elcanario

Geona said:


> -Uf, este problema se hace más grande cada día.
> -¡Anda que no (se hace más grande este problema cada día)!—elided part.


Es una interjección que en tu caso es enfática. En otros como por ejemplo con una condicional detrás —¡Anda que si llueve!— se convierte en advertencia o una réplica agresiva —¡Anda que tú!—.
Por cierto, no olvidar su correcta puntuación; ¡!.
Un saludo


----------



## traviessso

Amapolas said:


> Or the atheistic version, "como que no hay dios".



LOL


----------



## Nicomon

pachanga7 said:


> I only use “Sure thing!” when I’m agreeing to do something for somebody.


  Thank you pachanga7.  Now I know... that I wasn't right.


----------



## duvija

Amapolas said:


> Or the atheistic version, "como que no hay dios".


----------



## Ballenero

Geona said:


> -Uf, este problema se hace más grande cada día.
> -Anda que no.


Este ejemplo está mal planteado.
Porque "¡anda que no!" es la respuesta a una negación.
Por ejemplo:
No había nadie.
De ninguna manera es posible.
El hombre nunca pisó la Luna.

_¡Anda que no!_


----------

